# Jethro is 1 year old already??



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy Birthday Jethro and the rest of the J litter vom Landholz!

Wow what a trip it has been! Angela I need some itty bitty pics!!!! 










Easter Bunny










More pictures coming later!!!







buddy!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy birthday Jet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jethro and the J litter!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy birthday Leroy Jethro Gibbs aka Jethro v. Landholz! As well as the rest of the J litter!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, kiddo!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

Birthday wishes to Jet from his brudder....


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Happy birthday, sweetheart!!!

Tanya


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Happy Birthday big boy!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome boy. Where's the Frat Birthday party tonight? Be good and have fun.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I think Jethro had a fun birthday. He had a birthday play date with his pal Newman. Even though Newman took off to play with another dog Jethro obediently did a ROCKET recall back to me. He actually pulled off quite a few SUPER nice recalls the last several play sessions.







He deserves the name Jet because he will kick it up a notch EVERY time I call him, just when I do not think he has another speed he hits the turbo. 

Then a bit after we got home he had a very late breakfast of chicken, ground venny, ground liver/spleen and beef tripe. Had a brief play session with Keyzah and Tika. Hung out with Chimo and Lakota


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Happy birthday Jethro!!!!!!!!
(May the wee orange crush not kick your butt too hard as she grows yet stronger and smarter!







)


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

hes such a dollface!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi wishes Jethro a very happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday, Jethro!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jethro!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Bday little guy! Love his Easter ears!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No WAY is he a year old already!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy, Happy Birthday Mister Jethro!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sorry we're late with the Birthday wishes, Jethro! I hope you had a great day. Risa sends her long-distance love to her good buddy.


----------

